# My Little Black Box Finally Arrived :D



## XicanaQueen (Jan 7, 2011)

I just want to share with you all my goodies  It was a gift to me from me, for all the hard work and overtime I did this Holiday Season... lol

Hope you Enjoy the Pics 




I'm just so excited it finally arrived. 









*Cham Pale*

Paint Pot
_-Chilled on Ice
	-Vintage Selection_
Lipstick
_-Quiet Please_
Fix + Lavender
Lip Conditioner +Lavender
Special Reserve Highlight
_-Chez Chez Lame'
	-Rose Ole'_
Kohl Eye Pencil
_-Feline_
Lipgelee
_-Straight to the Head
	-Sin-tilliation
	-Luxure_





*Peacocky*
Kissable Lipcolour
_-Super
	-Woo Me
	-So Vain
	-Enchantee_
Mega Metal Shadow
_-Dalliance
	-Centre Stage
	-Noir Plum(in the mail)
	-Prance(itm)
	-Spectacle of Yourself(itm)_ 





*Mickey Contractor*
Lipstick
_-Yash
	-Mehr_
Lipglass
_-Lust_





*Randoms*
Pigment
_-Push the Edge_
Lip Erase
_-Pale_
Lipglass
_-Nymphette_
Lipstick
_-Cherish_
MSF Natural
_-Medium Plus_
Mineralize Foundation
_-NC25_
Eyeshadow Pan
_-Retrospek
	-Brule_


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, great haul and hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you. I'm still playing with it... HAHA Damn I have a dirty mind.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous haul!  You are going to have sooo much fun!


----------



## megan92 (Jan 7, 2011)

Niiice!!  Everything looks awesome


----------



## Calla88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice Haull! Love your color choices, enjoy it!


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

great haul!! thanks for sharing


----------



## HMC (Feb 4, 2011)

Ugh! AMAZING! Love it! Awesome haul!


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Feb 4, 2011)

great haul! did you think that daliance was comparable to retrospeck?


----------



## XicanaQueen (Feb 5, 2011)

At a glance they do look like they might be the same color. As soon as you swatch Dalliance you know its different from Retrospeck. It is more pigmented. Retrospeck has more of a golden color and Dalliance has more of a greenish copper hint to it. Their is a very good color pay off on Dalliance. I highly recommend it.



xXTiFFaNYKGirLX said:


> great haul! did you think that daliance was comparable to retrospeck?


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome haul!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

Amazing - I'm so jealous!!  Good for you for treating yourself  I hope you enjoy everything!!!


----------

